# Resource for aroma chemicals as they relate to food



## Alex (9/2/16)

Resource for aroma chemicals as they relate to food (self.Deeper_DIY)

submitted 25 days ago * by joesphaa

http://debone.com/aromachemicals.html

Mainly talks about spices/mints etc but still there a some tibids of wisdom in there as well as general explanations for things. 

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/Deeper_DIY/comments/414abh/resource_for_aroma_chemicals_as_they_relate_to/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (9/2/16)

@Alex this is an absolutely amazing find, I was looking at a flavor chemical profile explosion chart and googling each chemical to get an idea of what it did, this really boils it down for me. Thank you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

